# PS3Break: an affordable PS3 JailBreaker



## Costello (Sep 8, 2010)

Unfortunately as we announced previously, we will not be receiving a sample of the World's First PS3 JailBreaker as the producer/retailer OZModChips have received a court injunction from Sony. Anyhow, this particular product was being sold for an incredibly high price -- over $125, and other solutions quickly started to emerge.




One of the new USB solutions was released recently: the *PS3BREAK*. It is an affordable alternative to the 'official' PSJailBreak, that can be found for less than $50 on most shops. ShopTemp.com our official partner store have just started selling it, and they're offering a discount price to Tempers: *under $40*! Price even drops down to $35 if you add an extra piece to your order.

ShopTemp will be providing a sample to GBAtemp for review, so stay tuned for more information and an in-depth review from the team!







 View item on ShopTemp





 Visit official website PS3BREAK.com


----------



## mehrab2603 (Sep 8, 2010)

does this support PSGroove?


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm just curious but Sony easily got a complete ban on the PSJailbreak device due to some copyright issue, right? I.E. It contained some code that was Sony's copyright. Won't this device just be banned instantly in exactly the same way?


----------



## Raiser (Sep 8, 2010)

Didn't the recent PS3 update fix the whole PS3Jailbreak thing?


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, sony has fixed the hole (firmware 3.42). But it's easy to stop forced updates from them (setup an alternate dns-server), tried it and it works.
I've got my dingoo working with my PS3, but I haven't intalled anything yet, I've got to be sure sony can't detect it.


----------



## agimann (Sep 8, 2010)

i just made an order from shoptemp through paypal, very convenient. it`ll be here in 3-5 days.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this one, upgradeable firmware for when Sony blocks it, that's good.
Once I see that this will get firmware updates after sony does a firmware update, I might get it.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 8, 2010)

zxr750j said:
			
		

> sure sony can't detect it.



they can detect the installed package files so of course the USB 

this has already been confirmed.


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Sep 8, 2010)

Something tells me Sony just got owned... I've got a fat PS3 that I'm later planning to replace with a PS3 slim. I think I'll wait a bit, buy this thing and use it on my fat PS3.


----------



## dragonjud (Sep 8, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I'm just curious but Sony easily got a complete ban on the PSJailbreak device due to some copyright issue, right? I.E. It contained some code that was Sony's copyright. Won't this device just be banned instantly in exactly the same way?



Well, it's being made and shipped from a place where Sony cannot control as easily as the others...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 8, 2010)

it is a cheaper alternative to the Dingoo but i guess online play would be affected... u could wait for an easy tutorial to come out (maybe by gbatemp members *hint*) after which everything would be very safe


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 8, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> it is a cheaper alternative to the Dingoo but i guess online play would be affected... u could wait for an easy tutorial to come out (maybe by gbatemp members *hint*) after which everything would be very safe


Although you can do this yourself with a wealth of devices like Dingoo, a programmable USB circuit, I think PS3 Break is nice because it offers ease of use and simplicity, as well as firmware updates.


----------



## Ninn (Sep 8, 2010)

i have set up an alternate dns-server to prevent the latest update. is it ok for me to connect to the  Ps store now? without having to worry about the update?


----------



## agimann (Sep 8, 2010)

Ninn said:
			
		

> i have set up an alternate dns-server to prevent the latest update. is it ok for me to connect to the  Ps store now? without having to worry about the update?


Yes


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 8, 2010)

dragonjud said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what shoptemp?


----------



## raiderscrusade (Sep 8, 2010)

I might wait before I buy.

I want to know exactly how Sony logs everything, and etc so that I am not at a risk of being banned. Once that is known, I'll buy the dongle.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 8, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> I might wait before I buy.
> 
> I want to know exactly how Sony logs everything, and etc so that I am not at a risk of being banned. Once that is known, I'll buy the dongle.


I'm pretty sure it's already been established that Sony can easily detect the title IDs that the jail break installs, so that you can load backups.
So basically, there's no safe way to go about using this without being detected, the only way to really use this, is to use it offline.


----------



## Ninn (Sep 8, 2010)

agimann said:
			
		

> Ninn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what about if i want to download a demo? will i get the update then?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 8, 2010)

couldn't care less about online or PSN soon as some good homebrew is available i'll be getting me this


----------



## ganons (Sep 8, 2010)

any coupon codes


----------



## raiderscrusade (Sep 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> raiderscrusade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But what if the title ID of say, the Backup Manager, were changed (as has been posted on other sites) to something like the title ID of COD:MW2, which is a popular online game? Or even if the title ID of the backup manager was changed to a demo game downloaded via the PS3?

That's the bit I don't understand..


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 8, 2010)

Really hope for a review of this product soon...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 8, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Really hope for a review of this product soon...


http://gbatemp.net/t252793-ps3break-review


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 8, 2010)

Ninn said:
			
		

> i have set up an alternate dns-server to prevent the latest update. is it ok for me to connect to the  Ps store now? without having to worry about the update?



How do I set an alternate DNS for PSN to that it can bypass the mandatory 3.42 update? Also, can I just manually update to 3.41 as I'm still on 3.40...


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 8, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks but that's a very basic review on how to set it up. Anyway, I'm more keen if this can play downloaded backups as well...


----------



## Ninn (Sep 8, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Ninn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





here's how to do it, if you havent already  http://psfreedom.com/news.php


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 8, 2010)

Ninn said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up! Though PS3 JB has been blocked for sale by Sony, they seem to be doing quite well with updates which is due for release :

Change Log / New Features:
Supports any firmware
Supports NTFS Hard Discs
Supports copying of Blu-Ray Discs
Supports playback of the .mkv video format
Supports the playback and copying PSX and PS2 games (no matter which PS3 version).
Automatic updating of the stick via PC.
Lets online play work without risk of banning.

I wonder if PS3break will follow up. NTFS, mkv video playback, PS2/PSX support and playing online without the risk of banning is most welcome!


----------



## baggieman (Sep 8, 2010)

i only have downloaded games at the mo,does anyone now if you can play these with this device? if so how!!


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Ninn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So this thing comes with a ps2 emut? errrr, I would of bought this instead my ps2 2 months ago


----------



## jane.doe (Sep 8, 2010)

awesome, just bought one. beats getting a dev board and doing it all DIY since nobody has any boards, or they're selling them at insane prices (quantronics, i'm looking at you)


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Ninn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are my buzzwords 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Razor1993 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Will this USB STick Support PSP Groove? becouse i Think PSP groove is more Updated then other modchips!
what USB Modchip i take? what i sthe Best choice? there are many of them please Help me guys!
i will one thats realy be updateble and thats Maybe  support NTFS Soon becouse NTFS is realy useful!*


----------



## hunter291 (Sep 8, 2010)

is it safe to order it from shoptemp ? i live in germany and i had no problems ordering dstwo. is it safe to order the ps3break ?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 8, 2010)

Shoptemp is safe, yes.


----------



## Trulen (Sep 8, 2010)

Once this thing can keep up with firmware updates, I'll jump ship.  

I don't care about banning, for I'll use it for the single-player games.  Trophies mean nothing to me.  I just want to play the blasted game!  

But, I don't want to NOT be able to go online with my 50 games!  Maybe if I had only JUST gotten a PS3, but I play with my friends online all the time.

And...  Using that DNS server doesn't sound too appealing to me.


But, once the fellas can conquer that, consider a sale from me!  As long as I can avoid bans by logging into an account without a PSN network, I'm groovy.  As I said, I just want to play the blasted game.


----------



## hunter291 (Sep 8, 2010)

so no police at my door for buying the break ? xD


----------



## girugamarc (Sep 8, 2010)

If I ever get one of these I'm getting this. Way more affordable. Still waiting to see how the whole hackers vs Sony thing plays out though


----------



## jeklnoo (Sep 8, 2010)

It's hilarious that these things are selling for so much. The chips inside only cost about $5.


----------



## girugamarc (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes it's still overpriced. But if you're going to lol at anyone then lol at the PSJailbreak team for trying to sell it for $120+


----------



## Twilight Loz (Sep 8, 2010)

since this is a copy (kinda?) of the psjailbreak, will it bypass any update that sony releases? Coz in the original psjailbreak, it said that it could bypass the updates even though it. And what psjailbreak meant by updatable, was that they make another psjailbreak to bypass that update and you go and buy another one off them.


----------



## dragonjud (Sep 8, 2010)

Twilight Loz said:
			
		

> since this is a copy (kinda?) of the psjailbreak, will it bypass any update that sony releases? Coz in the original psjailbreak, it said that it could bypass the updates even though it. And what psjailbreak meant by updatable, was that they make another psjailbreak to bypass that update and you go and buy another one off them.



I think everyone keeps asking basically the same question.  And the answer is always the same 'We don't know'!

Anybody selling these things is going to tell you that it will be easy to update and circumvent Sony's new firmware patches.  However, everyone knows that
they are saying this only to sell more units.  They have no knowledge of how Sony will patch the holes in the firmware, and it's common knowledge that there will be a limited number of opportunities depending on how well Sony works to fix them.

I bought one, and I will not update my ps3 (stay off-line).  If in the next few months, there's nothing developed by the community I will just throw this in the trash.  
However, if tons of cool tools are developed, then I will continue to use it.  It's a risk you take.  There're those selling these devices for DIY prices (at about $25.00).  Those require that you do all the work.  

The ones being sold by the temp store are plug and play for about $45.00.  Is it worth $45.00 to try this out?  Only you can answer that.


----------



## EJames2100 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Supports the playback and copying PSX and PS2 games (no matter which PS3 version).



This alone is a reason for me to buy a Slim and not painstakingly search for a specific model


----------



## impizkit (Sep 8, 2010)

Supports the playback and copying PSX and PS2 games (no matter which PS3 version).

- For PS2, I dont see how this is possible as the PS3 slim and most new models dont have the emotion system or an emulator to play the PS2 backups. So you could backup but not play. Not worth it. If we see an emulator for PS2 playback, then it would be worth it.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 8, 2010)

jeklnoo said:
			
		

> It's hilarious that these things are selling for so much. The chips inside only cost about $5.


Chip!
Plus PCB.
Plus LED.
Plus housing.
Plus programming.
Plus assembly.
Plus marketing.
Plus some damn profit.

And the user-programmable teensy++ is $24.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 8, 2010)

EJames2100 said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it cant, there is no ps2 hardware in the new ps3's
I doubt it can even copy ps1 games since none of the current builds can currently do that


----------



## UnitGGChamp (Sep 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> raiderscrusade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I stay/play offline anyways..Don't care about playing online,I save that for the PC..Ordered my dongle and away we go


----------



## Razor1993 (Sep 8, 2010)

Did someone Know if this is Kompatiel with PSGroove?
and will this have NTFS support in Future?


----------



## agimann (Sep 8, 2010)

i expect it to include all the upcoming of updates, just like psgroove. and with expecting that i ordered one from shoptemp, great shop!!


----------



## t_jay17 (Sep 8, 2010)

What software apps does this come with?


----------



## EJames2100 (Sep 8, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> EJames2100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 *sniffs*
Back to looking lol


----------



## dilav (Sep 8, 2010)

jeklnoo said:
			
		

> It's hilarious that these things are selling for so much. The chips inside only cost about $5.



I could say the same about Apple products.


----------



## J3LL0 (Sep 9, 2010)

So if i go online with this connected i would get banned?


----------



## UnitGGChamp (Sep 9, 2010)

I also heard a nullDC and PS2 emulator is being prepared for the PS3..Who cares about online when you can have a multi dimension system.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I'm just curious but Sony easily got a complete ban on the PSJailbreak device due to some copyright issue, right? I.E. It contained some code that was Sony's copyright. Won't this device just be banned instantly in exactly the same way?



No. PSJailbreak did NOT contain anything that is propriety to Sony, including (but not limited to) code and hardware.

Edit: To answer others..

NO ONE has been banned YET. And yes, there is a nullDC and PCSX2 port in the works.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 9, 2010)

lol PCSX2 doesn't even run properly on the PC yet so good luck porting that! they should be concentrating on easier emus to port like snes, genesis and 64 1st.


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 9, 2010)

My current firmware is 3.41, I tried to set the primary DNS to 67.202.81.137 to bypass firmware updates and connect to PSN but internet connection fails. When am I doing wrong?

Update : When I use a proxy, it still prompts to update firmware though my DNS is already modified to the above 67.x.x.x


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 9, 2010)

Ninn said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been there done that. Changing of DNS servers doesn't work..


----------



## Costello (Sep 9, 2010)

try that?
http://www.ps3hax.net/showthread.php?t=11834&page=4


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 9, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> try that?
> http://www.ps3hax.net/showthread.php?t=11834&page=4



Does not work. 67.202.81.131 on primary/primary+secondary DNS tested.. fails to connect to the internet..


----------



## gumbyx84 (Sep 9, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up! Though PS3 JB has been blocked for sale by Sony, they seem to be doing quite well with updates which is due for release :
> 
> Change Log / New Features:
> Supports any firmware
> ...



First I heard it wasn't. Then again, they banned DS flash carts and (to my knowledge) they were made without any copyrighted code.


----------



## EJames2100 (Sep 9, 2010)

Wouldn't they be able to create a USB or something with an in-built processor to Emulate ?(something)

No idea, just speculating


----------



## elmoreas (Sep 10, 2010)

Here is an idea that works you freaking cheapa$$ worthless scumbags. Buy the original PSJailbreak and a 2TB HDD and do what you gotta do to increase your library to the size that it doesn't matter that you cannot play online for now. And wait for the hackers to fix the update with another update and then get back online with "your" games and apps to cheat with and dominate the he11 out of the competition and win everything and all that j1zz. In other words buy the original and be patient you bunch of POS'es.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 10, 2010)

Is it possible to be detected if when playing legit games and just being online on the menu? Because I would be ok with not playing any pirated games online so long as I could still go online from time to time to check up on my friends and play the games I own with them.


----------



## Razor1993 (Sep 10, 2010)

I live in Germany how can i Buy this in Germany we Buy things with Euro and on Shop temp its Dollar?
is it possible to Buy from Shop temp if i Live in Germany?


----------



## Tokiopop (Sep 10, 2010)

Ugh, can't bypass 3.42 update now -.- It's either update or no online for me.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 10, 2010)

Emulation > Online


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 10, 2010)

Not buying it just yet until emulation, region free DVD (owns a Japanese PS3), and PS2 capability is possible.  Right now there isn't much use of this for me.


----------



## Thoob (Sep 10, 2010)

EJames2100 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't they be able to create a USB or something with an in-built processor to Emulate ?(something)
> 
> No idea, just speculating


Oh, because 7 processing cores just aren't enough.


----------



## fertjuh (Sep 10, 2010)

There is a Ti84+ port and that's free so why waste $45?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 10, 2010)

fertjuh said:
			
		

> There is a Ti84+ port and that's free so why waste $45?


because alot of people dont have a $110 calculator laying around


----------



## Relys (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> fertjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a much better investment. Ti84+ is allowed on ACT and SAT's and most college class rooms.

Anyways I'm going to see if I can barrow my friends 84. I have an 89 and from my understanding not much is known on the 89's USB circuitry. Anyways is the calculator port just a direct port of PS3Grove or does it allow backup dumping/loading functions?

As far as the product goes, it's nice to see a reasonably priced clone with upgradeable firmware.


----------



## EJames2100 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> EJames2100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was referring someone saying that it can emulate something to do with PS2 but not the other thing needed.


----------



## Xellos2099 (Sep 10, 2010)

Any clue if I buy this, then take ps3 offline and use the dongo, and when I want to play a legal game online, I just remove the dongle and backup manager and I should be homefree, right?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> fertjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are a ton of other solutions already out as well.  Ti-84 is one, along with 18 phones, including iPhone with linux, dingo.

http://www.psfreedom.com/wiki/Device_compatibility_list

So there are tons of free versions available, more are sure to come as well.  This is just shoptemp trying to make a quick buck.  Gamekool has this for $30 with free shipping by the way.

Also, I believe Xecuter Minimus AVR USB Development Board, does the same thing (available at consolesource), pricey but you can do more with it.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 11, 2010)

Xellos2099 said:
			
		

> Any clue if I buy this, then take ps3 offline and use the dongo, and when I want to play a legal game online, I just remove the dongle and backup manager and I should be homefree, right?


Nobody knows yet.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Xellos2099 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats about the only thing that is holding me back from using PSGroove.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 11, 2010)

I want to get this, I really do, but I mainly play games for the multiplayer, so this may not help me alot


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 11, 2010)

Relys said:
			
		

> It's a much better investment. Ti84+ is allowed on ACT and SAT's and most college class rooms.


yeah well not every1 is in collage pal


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 11, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

And since the official ps3jailbreak team claims that only their dongle can support 3.42 firmware soon I am also holding back before deciding to see if the ps3break can do that..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 11, 2010)

i thought the ps3jailbreak dongle was banned?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 11, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i thought the ps3jailbreak dongle was banned?


In Australia.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 11, 2010)

Xellos2099 said:
			
		

> Any clue if I buy this, then take ps3 offline and use the dongo, and when I want to play a legal game online, I just remove the dongle and backup manager and I should be homefree, right?


That shouldn't work currently. If you want to access PSN you currently have to update the PS3 to 3.42. But then the USB exploit is patched. So it's PSN or the exploit right now.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so if i ordered one from shoptemp and smuggled it in here that's a felony?


----------



## Thoob (Sep 11, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

Just searched around and found a list of other PS3jailbreak clones.

PS3jailbreak is the original here is a list of clones:

PS3Jailbreaker
PS3break
MinimusUSB (by Team-Xecuter)
PS3Liberator 
X3JailBreak 
ps3key
PS3Yes!
neojailbreak
eclips3
Tweensy board

Plus all the Free versions out there using your phone or calculator or Dingo.

You can buy now, or wait for the code to be improved, and prices are sure to drop big time once more clones hit the market.
If it turns out to be a cat and mouse game then even newer firmwares will be hacked eventually (I think 3.41 is only working now).

Does anyone know if the dongle has to stay in your system the whole time, or can it be removed once the package is installed?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 11, 2010)

Dailce said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the dongle has to stay in your system the whole time, or can it be removed once the package is installed?


The original jailbreak forces you to, the homemade ones _generally_ don't, I'm not sure on any of those clones.  You will need it to re jailbreak each time you turn on the system, though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 12, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll do it anyway


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone know where to buy this from a US dealer? I'd hate having to pay an extra $21 dollars just so it gets here in five days.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 12, 2010)

can anyone tell me why/how [censored] has this for like $32 free shipping, any catch?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Sep 12, 2010)

JohnnyBlaze1986 said:
			
		

> Anyone know where to buy this from a US dealer? I'd hate having to pay an extra $21 dollars just so it gets here in five days.



there usually more expensive if sold in the states.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 13, 2010)

Jus received mine from Shoptemp and all seems to work. Had some games I downloaded on my external HDD and am currently dumping Uncharted 2 to the external HDD (which doesn't work because of files >4GB). Will test more later...


----------



## Voodoo999 (Sep 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Jus received mine from Shoptemp and all seems to work. Had some games I downloaded on my external HDD and am currently dumping Uncharted 2 to the external HDD (which doesn't work because of files >4GB). Will test more later...



Why don't you write a review on the shoptemp site so more people know this worked for you? I know I was kinda skeptical when I checked the shop and saw no reviews.


----------



## Costello (Sep 13, 2010)

yea thats a good idea. go there and post a review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



people rely on those a lot.
BTW, the price has dropped to under $40...


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 13, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> yea thats a good idea. go there and post a review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, now that's not fair. Right after I order the price goes down


----------



## gibberish (Sep 13, 2010)

it's been at lightake for a while now, cheaper than shoptemp too.
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.USB_Jail...iver_V1.0-32359


----------



## wiiluver135 (Sep 13, 2010)

So answer me this...isn't it illegal to own this device because it was banned?
Or is it illegal in other countries and not in the states?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 13, 2010)

wiiluver135 said:
			
		

> So answer me this...isn't it illegal to own this device because it was banned?
> Or is it illegal in other countries and not in the states?


Australia.
You're not in Australia, so it doesn't matter to you.


----------



## elmoreas (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a few questions. Is this in stock now, how fast can you ship, is it confirmed that they will release updates to deal with 3.42+ and most importantly will this let me run hombrew apps once they are developed?


----------



## alukadoo (Sep 14, 2010)

gibberish said:
			
		

> it's been at lightake for a while now, cheaper than shoptemp too.
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.USB_...iver_V1.0-32359



there is a 10% off coupon code : LIGHTAKEPS3BREAK


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 14, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Dailce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that include the need to plug out & in the power cable every time on a power cycle though it's already jailbroken before? That's the main concern...


----------



## gibberish (Sep 14, 2010)

you can get the original psjailbreak for $30 now. and yes it works with the official software.
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.USB_PS_J...im_Models-32476


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 14, 2010)

gibberish said:
			
		

> you can get the original psjailbreak for $30 now. and yes it works with the official software.
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.USB_PS_J...im_Models-32476



Can I play downloaded PS3 games? Or also the ability to play games using DVD-R stated in http://muppet-modding.com/showthread.php?tid=87

Awesome, is this a clone of the original ps3 jailbreak or has the it really gone down from the original 100+USD to such a price now?


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 14, 2010)

Just got mine! It seems pretty awesome but games seem laggy to me. I recenrrly installed my 250GB laptop harddrive inot my ps3. I installed LBP to that and the menus and gameplay tend to lag around. More like a framerate drop. I don't know why I always thought that Harddrives were faster than disk drives but I guess it is 5200 RPM so idk.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 14, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Does that include the need to plug out & in the power cable every time on a power cycle though it's already jailbroken before? That's the main concern...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting on somebody to try various HDD speeds and report the differences.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Sep 14, 2010)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Wireless...PS3_Black-29228

A PS3 Controller for only $30?
Is this for real? They have some of the labeling and words on the remote blurred out (choppy-ish).
I never shopped at lightake, so I'm not all to sure about if I can fully trust it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been told before: "If it's too good to be true, it usually is."
A new controller around my area runs for around $54.99


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 14, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> gibberish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a knockoff, thats why they blurred the name (they couldnt even bother to take pics of their own products)


----------



## mastermanna123 (Sep 14, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soo... Does this mean get the Ps3break from them still? Especially since I'm ordering 4-5 at once. 
And since it's a knockoff, I guess ordering a controller from them would be a bad idea?

Either way, I can always fall back on shoptemp


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 14, 2010)

its really your choice on the controller, it will probably break quickly though (I know this from dealing with a lot of third party controllers) its just not worth it imo


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 14, 2010)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> Especially since I'm ordering 4-5 at once.








 do you want with 4-5?


----------



## gibberish (Sep 14, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> its a knockoff, thats why they blurred the name (they couldnt even bother to take pics of their own products)




you obviously dont shop at these kind of places much. it is their own product, they blurred the logo because paypal will get shitty with them otherwise, and they rely on paypal to take payments. the controller you order will have sony logos all over it.
secondly, stuff from china webshops is not as simple as "real" or "fake". sure, some things are just total knock offs, but a lot of stuff like this (small electronics) is simply ghost shift product. for example, the team behind ps3break commission a factory to manufacture their product. the factory makes their stuff but keeps running the machines afrter hours with a skeleton crew and they continue to make the product "illegally", perhaps using parts that were rejected from QA during the day and without any additional QA at night. as such you usually buy something that works just the same as the original would, because it essentially is the original. it happens all the time with memory cards and headphones especially.
thirdly, lightake is legit. i've received many orders from there without problem and the one defective item i received was replaced for free without me even needing to send it back.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 14, 2010)

DX sells the exact same thing exact with sony logo taken off (same packaging and everything)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.42585

they wont sell you a genuine controller for that price, other wise they get screwed as real ones sell for $55 USD
real one is here http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12678

but theres also the problem, sony is constantly blocking non first party controllers with firmware updates


			
				Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess for friends
gifts or just doing a group order
already heard a few people doing that already


----------



## darkriku2000 (Sep 14, 2010)

Does this work with the latest ps3 firmware?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 14, 2010)

darkriku2000 said:
			
		

> Does this work with the latest ps3 firmware?


only with 3.41 or before

it does not work on 3.42 (neither does any other jailbreak device atm)
people are currently waiting for an update to bypass the block


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Sep 15, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> So re-inserting the power cord is basically the same as turning off the main power switch connected to the PS3?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 15, 2010)

I asked them (by e-mail) if it works as good as the original and the responded with a

fromNikita 
toMY NAME 

dateWed, Sep 15, 2010 at 12:07 AM
subjectRE: PSBREAK

hide details 12:07 AM (9 hours ago) 


yes, of course!


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a few questions. Are you able install games from a USB or something or can you only install by disk? Also, would it be more practical for me to get an external drive. I know that the games access the installed portion of them game from the HDD so when you are running the game from the internal HDD then it must have to read two separate files causing slow down. At least I would think so. Would it be best to just get a 7200 RPM external? I also am wondering about the update. I would like to get PS3 Move but I won't be able to use it without updating. Will there be a fix any time soon or at all for that matter? I can't see how they could get a fix around. I mean, it took years but they just finally found a way into the system and PS3 patched it up. I don't really know what to do. So far this thing serves me no purpose as I don't have any friends with PS3's so the only thing I could do is install the 2 games I already own. Think it would be safe to just update my PS3 and jailbreak it again later when they come out with a fix?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 15, 2010)

Check the stickied FAQ...
EDIT: It's in the PS3 section, forgot this was in the news section.
http://gbatemp.net/t251732-ps3-jailbreak-f-a-q


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 15, 2010)

Is it possible to install downloaded games from torrents? This is the only question I cannot find an answer too. Unless I missed it. The backup loader only has options to install from disk.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 16, 2010)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> Is it possible to install downloaded games from torrents? This is the only question I cannot find an answer too. Unless I missed it. The backup loader only has options to install from disk.


Yes, you can copy downloaded games to an external HDD and using the FTP Server to the internal HDD.


----------



## OSW (Sep 16, 2010)

PS3Break *almost* arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

When I get it I'll prob chuck some pics up and post some first impressions. Review will come soon aswell


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm playing with it for 4 days and so far it does everything as promised.

Hopefully it will work with the upcoming(!?) Backup Manager 1.1.


----------



## Bloodlust (Sep 16, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a relief.. I can't imagine having to plug the power cord of the PS3 in and out every time I need to use the jailbreak.. thanks..


----------



## doyama (Sep 16, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The PS Fat has a switch on the back that you can use to turn on and off the PS3 more easily. If you have a PS3 Slim, you could put the PS3 onto a power strip that has a switch on it to turn it off and on. This is a bit easier to manage than having to fiddle with the plug in the back of the unit every time.


----------



## doyama (Sep 16, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> CheatingSoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The internal PS3 SATA interface is pretty slow from what I've read. Previous test with 5400 vs 7200 vs SSD have noted little if no significant speed differences. So upgrading to a 7200rpm drive isn't going to buy you much.

Lag and slowdowns generally are limited to external drives. The auto spin down of external drives is generally the cause of this (as it was for the Wii external hard drive games). I haven't read any compatibility issues with LBP other than the inability to install the update.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just curious, but does anyone have a download mirror for the 3.41 firmware? I'm still currently on 3.15 because of Linux, but I could never get zerogame to work properly within it, which rather kills my motivation to keep it.

Obviously if I get this, I don't want to go straight to 3.42, but I want BM 1.1 badly. Would this thing still work on 3.15?


----------



## XFlak (Sep 16, 2010)

Download any firmware version from here: http://www.eurasia.nu/wiki/index.php/Ps3OsRels

And save it here:
(drive):\PS3\Update\(update file)

where: update file=PS3UPDAT.PUP or PS3PATCH.PUP



Plug it into the PS3 and go to settings, system update, update via storage media.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too bad there hasn't been a way of effectively downgrading firmware though on the ps3. It sucks having to choose between (confirmed) PSbreak compatibility, and Linux support.


----------



## doyama (Sep 16, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you, thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully they'll soon be getting the PSGroove to work on 3.15. It's theoretically possible, so it's a matter if you want to wait for the devs to get around to porting it to 3.15.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 16, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> codezer0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and I've already had to give up on being able to play PAIN or Stardust HD because they've since received updates that required at least 3.40 to be allowed to play them anymore. Pisses me off.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Sep 17, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But yeah. Better to order more together so it comes in one shipping price, a free gift, and a bigger discount with the coupon code.
Not to mention, one guy who wants me to order one, I can charge him extra cause I don't like him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but he doesn't know that, so allow me to monopolize in my area and purchase more


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 17, 2010)

Has anybody gotten one of these yet? I read on pox scene and ps3news that Sony has goons at customs in Hong Kong going through out going parcels. Is this affecting shop temp at all?


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 17, 2010)

Made my first purchase today at ShopTemp with this PS3break.

Hopefully it can run BM1.1 and all that goodness for me.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 17, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> Made my first purchase today at ShopTemp with this PS3break.
> 
> Hopefully it can run BM1.1 and all that goodness for me.


All this talk about BM 1.1. Is it even out?


----------



## testatura (Sep 17, 2010)

hy!

so, anybody heard bout seizing jailbreak devices in hong kong ,aparently police is opening packages,capturing sellers n shit.. its like easier to get some drugs nowdays, than jailbreak .....I wish my country was run by sony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









jea.. source (among others) http://psgroove.com/?p=750


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 17, 2010)

my ps3key that is coming is unbranded to make sure it passes by customs, it will just look like a flash drive for the most part


----------



## testatura (Sep 17, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> my ps3key that is coming is unbranded to make sure it passes by customs, it will just look like a flash drive for the most part



dammit, I was hoping for something like " don't worry, its just for the news it'll come for sure! " I ordered ps3break few days ago,and I think its pretty obviously what is it for


----------



## dragonjud (Sep 18, 2010)

Got mine today.  It works as described.  Those of you ordering individual units shouldn't worry.  It's impossible for customs to stop very small shipments.

I think the ones that will be stopped are those that are easy to spot, and contain very large number of items.


----------



## Schlicky (Sep 19, 2010)

I have mine. Looks great,  but can't use it as I'm currently on 3.42

Is it possible to re-load 3.41 from USB ?  If not, I may consider passing this on if anyone is interested...


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 19, 2010)

Schlicky said:
			
		

> I have mine. Looks great,  but can't use it as I'm currently on 3.42
> 
> Is it possible to re-load 3.41 from USB ?  If not, I may consider passing this on if anyone is interested...


you cant load a previous firmware on the ps3

your only hope right now is to wait for an update to bypass the block on 3.42


----------



## Schlicky (Sep 19, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Schlicky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Joe, apprecdiate the feedback


----------



## squall_lion_hear (Sep 19, 2010)

I just received it today from shoptemp and i fond its based on PIC micro-controller , which means they are NOT UPGRADEABLE.

Check this picture
http://tiny.cc/ttv9s
-ATMEL design that CAN BE UPGRADED
-PIC design NOT UPGRADEABLE


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 20, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Schlicky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about with an infectus? it was understood (to me at least) that an infectus would at least allow you to get to where you can downgrade the firmware on a console, provided you have a way of flashing/running the update.


----------



## Bourbon (Sep 20, 2010)

squall_lion_heart said:
			
		

> I just received it today from shoptemp and i fond its based on PIC micro-controller , which means they are NOT UPGRADEABLE.
> 
> Check this picture
> http://tiny.cc/ttv9s
> ...


So does this mean that shoptemp is selling fakes?  I noticed the ps3 jailbreak devices have been pulled from the store. What's going on?  I'm waiting for my ps3break to ship but I don't want a fake.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 20, 2010)

Not Found
The page you were looking for appears to have been moved, deleted or does not exist. 

This is most likely due to:

•An outdated link on another site
•A typo in the address / URL


----------



## squall_lion_hear (Sep 20, 2010)

big thread about fake ps3break

http://dlvr.it/5YBHC


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 20, 2010)

Man, I just ordered one of these through shoptemp. Now I have to worry about getting a fake one?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 20, 2010)

lots of people are getting fakes, very few have gotten a real one


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 20, 2010)

squall_lion_heart said:
			
		

> big thread about fake ps3break
> 
> http://dlvr.it/5YBHC


According to that and to the official website the PIC version is the original one which is not upgradable


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, looks like the product can't even be found on Shoptemp anymore, along with the other one they started selling.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 21, 2010)

bah i will buy a USBBREAK cheaper and it do the same


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Sep 22, 2010)

So are you guys carrying the PS3Break or not? What's the story?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 22, 2010)

No, because it was changed to not be updateable even though the company said it still was, so shoptemp removed it because they don't want to carry a dishonest product.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 23, 2010)

maybe they'll sell the ps3key instead


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 23, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> maybe they'll sell the ps3key instead


I don't think so.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 23, 2010)

So, what should I then do if I receive it and find out it's an "unupgradeable" version, unlike what the maker claimed? Would I have any recourse? Would I need to return the unit?

As said, I purchased mine through shoptemp if that makes any difference. Reading this stuff now has me quite worried I just blew all that money for something that I soon won't be able to use.


----------



## boobeee (Sep 26, 2010)

do not buy this ps3break it does not work @ all FAKE @$$ sh!t i want my money back shoptemp.com, this is a ripoff.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-riCSwXWwE


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 26, 2010)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the real one is out now


----------



## darkspirit386 (Sep 26, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> So, what should I then do if I receive it and find out it's an "unupgradeable" version, unlike what the maker claimed? Would I have any recourse? Would I need to return the unit?
> 
> As said, I purchased mine through shoptemp if that makes any difference. Reading this stuff now has me quite worried I just blew all that money for something that I soon won't be able to use.



I agree. I also bought my PS3Break from shoptemp. If indeed it,s not upgradeable, what are the option with ShopTemp and/or PS3Break????


----------



## OSW (Sep 26, 2010)

I believe they said that they will refund you if you want to return your ps3break. Don't quote me though lol  I believe cotello mentioned this.


----------



## testatura (Sep 27, 2010)

just to revive this post...
apparently ps3break developers are defending themselves that "original" ps3break can be updated,they alse released update files ... while some claim that pic based chip cannot be upgraded,at least not without some sort of special hardware (if i understood everything correctly )

...and they released new usb chip now flashed with version 1.1

I emailed ps3break support but so far no answer came.. sad thing is that i also paid 50$ also for unupgradeable thingy,but who knows,maybe it is upgradeable after all..well see!

byy!


----------



## hondamust (Sep 29, 2010)

Everyone should file paypal dispute and try to get money back.  If there is enough paypal disputes Paypal will put hold on supplier accounts and look at why so many paypal disputes.This will put more pressure on ps3break for selling a product that the upgrade button is not even connected to the board in any way just fake update button.  They are stalling with working on upgrade solution excuse so paypal 30-45 day time limit for dispute runs out.  This gives suppliers a chance to get rid of all there crappy stock and too bad for you times up for paypal dispute.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well... I got it. Pink foam version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Begrudgingly, updated to 3.41 to be able to use its sploit. Got backup manager 2 and open backup manager installed from ps3break.com

Even with this, whenever I try to load any game I had it install, it just goes back to the main XMB. The game doesn't show up in the XMB or anything. I don't know what I'm doing wrong here. their FAQ says "it's normal, it should show up above the icon for the Backup Manager". but it isn't. This happens whether I have a disc in the drive or not, and Backup manager 2 according to their site says that it isn't supposed to need the disc in the drive anymore. So WTF.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 1, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> Well... I got it. Pink foam version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Think You have to have a disk in the PS3 for it to run


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 1, 2010)

BM2 will only work with hermes payload
you have to use regular BM


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 1, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> BM2 will only work with hermes payload
> you have to use regular BM


Hermes payload? news to me.

Also, there is no more "regular BM" shown on ps3break.com - only Backup Manager 2.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 1, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.ps3-hacks.com/file/84


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you. I'll give it a go as soon as I can. I wanted to try out MGS4, but my god is that taking so long to copy over...

Also, I would hope that I don't need to re-copy the games by going from BM2 back to BM1, right?

*EDIT* Nevermind, answered my own question, since the PS3 uninstaller gets rid of all installed games after uninstalling backup manager. Oy...


----------

